# ENV Studios have closed



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Received this from Liz at ENV Studios:



> We have thoroughly enjoyed working with each of you, but the economy isn't allowing us to hang on any longer. It's been painful to witness many client businesses, much older than ours, go under. Our hearts go out to those of you who have been laid off, and to those who have had to make the hard decisions to close. I hope you find other work, work that feeds your family and brings you financial peace.
> 
> ​ For those who have inquired into purchasing business assets, yes, these are for sale and you'll receive your information later this week.
> 
> ...


I wish Liz the best of luck, the one time I spoke to her she seemed like a very nice person.


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Ya this is a bummer, I got my $5 sample kit refunded back though.


----------

